# looking for late season kayak buddy



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Good time to learn with low water take a couple lessons than buy the bible. Cks in burns Vista might still offer lessons


----------



## Cipherion (Apr 23, 2009)

William Neely
Kayak

You can pick it up for a few bucks on Amazon

Its animated but really informative.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

William Nealy's book is entertaining and informative.

There is a series of books Ken Whiting put out that are more technically oriented which are also good and can be found at just about any library, so no need to spend your money to find out his style is too dry to actually get through. 

Either Whitewater of the Southern Rockies or Colorado Rivers and Creeks should be in your library eventually. These guidebooks are essential.


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

*Thanks, will go look at library*

Thanks much for the info. I'll check to see if the library has William Nealy or Ken Whiting's books and get to reading!


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

hey there,
im also new (couple of months), also just got a new used play boat and am also trying to get out as much as possible in the late season. i'ld definitely go paddle with you,g i t and we'll try to figure out something runnable.
Carrie 
720-219-0285


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Carrie,
I just left you a voice message, would next Sunday work for you? The only issue is that I won't have had a class by then so I still won't know how to roll yet, which might make it not so much fun for you if I'm just trying to figure out how to roll. I just ordered a couple of book on Amazon, if I get them by then, I'll read up on rolling. I am afraid to try to roll by myself, or do you guys think that if I go in a lake and try it, it should be fine? I'm pretty confident in the water and have a lot of experience with swimming, but I really have no idea how hard it is to roll. Thanks!


----------



## gingergoose7 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey would either of you want to go out on tuesday after 12 or wed before 3? 
41three six 87915three
Carrie too

I live in denver and have a pretty good knowledge of some good spots to go depending on water flow.


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh darn, I can't have to work, thanks for the offer.
Thea


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Kayak by William Nealy is the best book. Ken has good books, but they are dry. Nealy is better. I read the whole thing in two days.


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

I ordered William Nealy's book today off of Amazon, looking forward to getting it. Thanks much for the suggestions, much appreciated .
T.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey there,
Sorry, went out of town last minute for the last couple of days...
@ rivotter- awesome! would love to go out soon! next weekend likely won't work but if you wind taking a class then I think you would find it really beneficail. I skipped into to lake (day 1) and went straight to intro to river (day 2) but if i could do it over again I wouldn't have. There's some really simple things I missed in day 1 that I am just now figuring out, like how to rotate your torso into paddle strokes, that I would really have benefited from in the long run had I not skipped day 1. 
Defintely go to the lake and paddle around! Just make sure you know how to get skirt off and do a wet exit first. Most people find that they flip over just paddling on flat water in the beginning. Also, for your roll...you'll probably wind up working on it for awhile and will likely not be able to on your first runs. no worries, swimming is a part of it and your paddling buddies should expect that and be willing to help you out with your self rescues. While I roll well in flat water, I've got a develpoing "combat" roll and still swim sometimes too. I know everyone has been throwing alot of books at ya and I'm going to add on to that. I would really reccomend the library. I got some great dvd's there like paddling basics (body positioning, paddlle strokes) and rolling (The kayak roll learn it! tune it! teach it!) most helpful thing i've done for my roll but it teaches the sweep roll so maybe do some research and see what type of roll you'ld like to learn.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

@ gingergoose7 - Hi there, sounds great! Left you a VM earlier. Would love to get out this week and find some good spots...getting the low flow blues.


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah, what a good idea, I didn't think about videos! Thank you for the suggestion! Will go get some and start learning. Thanks! I'll let you know how it goes.
T.


----------



## brandon.vanderkolk (Jun 7, 2010)

If your in Fort Collins, get on the Poudre, there are still sections that are runnable. The water is half a foot up since Friday!

If nothing else, find a comfortable wave on one of the runnable sections and practice eddy turns, ferry's, different types of surfing, rolls, and wet exits.

Depending on the water level, I would consider going Saturday morning.


----------



## shesthewind (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello, hit me up if you want to meet at some pool sessions or floats this spring, I also need to find some kayak buddies..Thanks!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

There are Tons of books out there, someone mentioned the bible. Which is the Whitewater of the southern Rockies (New Testament) and then there is the Colorado Rivers and Creeks (old Testament) if you will. These will help give you great info about your local rivers. Another option is the The Ultimate Guide to Whitewater Kayaking Book. We have movie options as well. You mentioned some lady paddling groups too. During Paddle Fest May 27-30th will have female paddling classes. Also our sister company Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center Does women only Paddling class to. May be a great way to check out the scene and get involved more.


----------

